# Finished barn !!!!



## bayouboers (Jul 31, 2013)

Finally finished up the barn!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks good! I need to build more barns before winter hits.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I love it  It has a old world feel to it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Love it! Looks great! Want to come build me one or two now??


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice! It has a nice kind of style.


----------



## bayouboers (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks.....I started out with just the right side, was able to get my hands on some old private fence panels and strip the boards of em. Unfortunately had to go out and buy new boards to finish the rest of the barn. Planned on waiting for some more reclaimed boards but with winter and hunting season just around the corner couldn't wait no mo!!! Next projects gonna be electric fence. Then buck pen.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What dose the inside look like?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Looks great! I love seeing people's barns. Like Lacie we have 1 or 2 more small barns to build before winter hits. Which in NE could be any day now!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

AWESOME!! I LOVE "THE RUSTIC LOOK!"
Share some pics of the inside! Ive got to build a barn also before winter, but its been wayyyy too hot here to do anything outside lately. Hoping for cooler weather super soon!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## bayouboers (Jul 31, 2013)

Here are some interior pics. Nothing too fancy just an 8'x8' stall on both right and left side. Center loafing area is 10'x 16' with hay loft and feeder in front and just hay loft in back can store about 6 bails max. Prob gonna build a wire rack hay feeder above grain feeder in front. Installed a PVC free choice mineral feeder just after taking pics tonight.


----------



## bayouboers (Jul 31, 2013)

I am in soth Louisiana we have to worry more about keeping plenty of ventilation rather than warmth. That's why I left the front and back so open. The goats can also come and go as they please and seek shelter from the rain by going into the stalls. I may close one side off with fence and gate for kidding pen,or to lock up my one doe that likes to lay out in the rain.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks really nice! I like it a lot 

Lol! My goats freak in the rain!


----------



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Starfish (Aug 28, 2013)

Love it!! Looks nice and spacious.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, I love that design! That would be perfect for the weather we have out here, too.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea I like the rustic look!!


----------

